# Mustard Slather



## los (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey do many of you guys use a mustard slather before you apply your rubs?  I've been using one for a few months now, and have been pleased with the results.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 28, 2006)

Most of the time I don't worry about it. I do rinse with white vinagar before a rub.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 28, 2006)

Not me, just a heavy dose of rub.


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2006)

I've done both and can't tell much difference.  There is some, but minimal.
The salt in the rub draws out mosture close to the surface and makes that paste, then just another dusting of rub and into the cooker.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2006)

I use it to hold the rub on. I usaully rub just before putting meat on smoker.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 28, 2006)

I use it quite often, depending on what I'm cooking.  I like the texture of the bark better.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 28, 2006)

Use it mainly on pork butts, rarely on brisket, not on ribs. I really don't notice any appreciable benefit though. I tend to rub the meat about 4 hours or so prior to the cook and then another light dusting just before hitting the fire.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 28, 2006)

I use it too , like the Captain said, better bark


----------



## Thom Emery (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes on butts Ribs get Whatsthishere Sause and Rub
Paul Kirk sure belives in it puts it on most things


----------



## los (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah, I started using after I read Paul's book.  It produces a nice bark.  

Guys, after reading the responses on this my first post...I know I'm in the right place!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 28, 2006)

los said:
			
		

> Yeah, I started using after I read Paul's book.  It produces a nice bark.
> 
> Guys, after reading the responses on this my first post...I know I'm in the right place!


 Welcome home =D>  :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 28, 2006)

los said:
			
		

> Yeah, I started using after I read Paul's book.  It produces a nice bark.
> 
> Guys, after reading the responses on this my first post...I know I'm in the right place!



To bad this is in the BBQ section, I would... but i know it would get deleted.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 28, 2006)

I used mustard a couple time but swiched back to worchetrshire sauce...just my personal preference.


----------



## Griff (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm with Greg on this one also. I like the little bit of extra twang from worchetrshire sauce.

Griff


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 1, 2006)

I personely find Worch sauce too heavy handed for me. a little oil and rub is all I use.
Jim


----------



## Shawn White (Mar 1, 2006)

I've tried mustard before rub on butts   meh ... wouldn't bother with it again ... big mess for little difference in my attempt ...  I like 'double rub' ... rub, overnight, rub, cook  like with Mr Brown rub

ribs with a mustard slather might be interesting though


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2006)

Only done it on my butts, done some with and without..didn't notice the diff. Guess Ill have to pay attention now!


----------



## Uncle Al (Mar 2, 2006)

As usual, I can't make up my mind, so I use both worchestershire and yellow mustard. Guess if mustard is good to use and so is  W sauce then using both must be twice as good !!

Al


----------



## Finney (Mar 2, 2006)

chunk said:
			
		

> i generally use yellow mustard.  *has anyone ever tried a brown mustard *and noticed any difference?


I've never tried it because long ago I was told you couldn't tell the difference.  Figured, why waste the mustard and the money.  

Give it a try and let us know. :!:


----------



## cleglue (Mar 2, 2006)

Butt and ribs I use yellow mustard and rub.
The one and only real brisket worcestershire sauce and rub.
All are coming out great.

I'm still new at making Good BBQ.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> chunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finn, I have used a cheap honey mustard before and really haven't noticed a difference between that and yellow mustard.


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

JT, is that what you do at comps also?


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're real slow... I beat you by 16 mins.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 8, 2006)

JTsBBQ said:
			
		

> I stop the mustard slather a while back. I started using no stick cooking spray(just ur basic no fancy flavorings). I spray the butts or brisket before applying the rub. It works great.......I found that to build a quality bark you must keep applying layers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not criticizing at all ...just curious... You mention that the "Initial rub"
won't take, and yet you don't mention any other "rub" additions in your process... and opt for for a high sugar mop....ust wondering.


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey JT, going to be at Ladson this weekend?  If so stop by and say hi.  I'm cooking with Jack W. (site #64).


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2006)

Great info, JT.

By the way, my ribs will put your ribs in the dirt.  Hopefully they'll have a rib competition in the fall when SOTB gets big.  We can determine bragging rights there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2006)

JT,
     Were you the team last September at SOTB that did the Meatloaf for anything butt?  If so, mighty good stuff!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 9, 2006)

What's this "rub" stuff?


----------



## Griff (Mar 9, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> What's this "rub" stuff?



Woodman, did you sustain a head injury while in Arizona?

Griff


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 9, 2006)

No, but returning to work Wednesday _felt_ like one!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2006)

That's about the way JT will feel after my ribs take 1st place!!


----------

